# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-I8350 [ Omnia W ] Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

*ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-I8350 [ Omnia W ] Repair Dead Boot* ORT - JTAG UPDATE [11 December 2013]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung GT-I8350 Pinouts**Samsung_GT_I8350.dll* *Repair Dead Boot*   Repairing Samsung GT-I8350   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_GT_I8350.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

